# DRI borrowing money



## artringwald (Jan 23, 2013)

What do you think they're going buy with the $93.6M?

http://www.fortmilltimes.com/2013/01/23/2453604/diamond-resorts-international.html


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm more interested in why this article appears in a small South Carolina  newspaper??!!    Since you live in Minnesota and DRI is headquartered in Nevada???


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> I'm more interested in why this article appears in a small South Carolina  newspaper??!!    Since you live in Minnesota and DRI is headquartered in Nevada???



Oh, the internet is so much fun. Google Alerts sends me email whenever there's a news item that contains "Diamond Resorts". It showed up in two financial news sites, but I'm really not sure why it showed up in the Fort Mill Times. 

Can you tell I'm retired? :whoopie:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 24, 2013)

All they're doing is securitizing purchase loans that they have made to buyers; it's not as if they're taking on new debt.

This looks like to me as if they're just generating some working capital.


----------

